# Evansaction Fork



## Boris (Oct 26, 2012)

In only 3 separate auctions on ebay. There's at least another 12 potential parts the owner could be trying to auction on that fork.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evans-Colso...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbe7c555
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evans-Colso...170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbe7c63a
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evans-Colso...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccbe7c5be


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know people part out bikes, but parting out a springer to that extent? Sux if you don't win all 3 bids...


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw that as well. Parting out on a whole new level! I really have no problem with parting out a bike, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Mybluevw (Oct 26, 2012)

The ad kinda makes it sound like he found the parts and the fork was already torn apart.


----------



## vincev (Oct 26, 2012)

Very observant Marko.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 28, 2012)

Talk about milking the cow dry'


----------



## gtflyte (Oct 30, 2012)

*Price of a  Evansaction Fork ?*

What  would a realistic compleat Evansaction Fork be worth  to purchase?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 30, 2012)

*Fork*

I have one thats complete.  abit rough but should work fine. $125 shipped?


----------

